# kings parade Wirral



## rwhites1 (Apr 12, 2018)

looks like council is bringing in 20pound a night charges for parking overnight from nov2018 and also more locations in the Wirral https://democracy.wirral.gov.uk/doc... Budget Proposals - Business OS Committee.pdf


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 12, 2018)

I live quite local and go here as a day visitor, always van there day and night. Seems this change is not aimed specifically at vans as it’s charging cars in the daytime as well which is new.


----------



## Nigel L (Apr 12, 2018)

It says Parking overnight, are there any ‘No sleeping overnight” signs up. Or is it ok to stay overnight?


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Apr 12, 2018)

Nigel L said:


> It says Parking overnight, are there any ‘No sleeping overnight” signs up. Or is it ok to stay overnight?


It doesn't say there will be no overnight parking or sleeping, the charges are being brought in to deter the hoards that are descending on the prom (as they did in Cleveleys and along the north wales coast). See they don't have a problem with one or two though.



 A number of issues relating to the increasing volume of camper vans parking along the far end of New Brighton’s promenade were discussed.  It was confirmed that the overnight charge is being applied as a deterrent and that this tariff would not commence from 6:30pm in order to protect the evening economy, such as the local restaurants, and this was acknowledged by Members.  The intention is to also keep the times consistent with all other parking locations across the borough where charges are applied.
" There were concerns about how Wirral would monitor and enforce the overnight charge being applied.  Members were assured that this would not be done routinely. At present there are regular and varied evening patrols up to 10pm on various evenings which, on occasion, could be extended into the chargeable hours if required.  Additionally, residents’ feedback would also be considered on issues raised around camper vans and this will result in more focused enforcement.  It is acknowledged that this isn’t as big an issue in Meols where there will be only 2-3 camper vans parked at a given time.
 A further concern was raised by Members over wardens patrolling late at night to monitor and enforce overnight parking and whether surveillance cameras can be used as an alternative.  Officers clarified that legislation does not allow for this type of enforcement for on-street parking. 
 It was explained to Members that the overnight charge was to act as a deterrent to camper vans wanting to park along Wirral’s promenade. However, Members and officers discussed the potential for additional income to be generated but acknowledged that a number of issues have been raised by residents, including making the area less attractive.  Members did not want to discourage people from spending in places like New Brighton and considered whether permits could be issued for short stays or for those who want to come on a regular basis.  It was agreed by officers and Members that if Wirral was to consider the use of camper vans as an income generator, there would be a need to engage with residents who have raised objections and concerns with the Council and to identify what investment would be needed, such as toilet facilities and access to water."


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 12, 2018)

Would anyone wish to spend the night for £20, the proposed charge?

I think not.

Apparently there have been concerns that a few motorhomes parked are unattractive. I imagine residents who now park there for free overnight may find £20 pretty unattractive too!

Ridiculous really.


----------

